# Amazing Cover of Games of Thrones…who will follow GOT 6???



## IMPOSSIBLE MAN

who will follow the new season of GOT? me, sure, but I'm afraid that too much rebound will kill the suspense…but it's the game 

in Gift an amazing cover of the Game of Thrones' music


----------



## DeepR

Meh I like this one better 

Game of Thrones - 90's Intro VHS style





And yes, I am watching, of course I am. But since popular culture is looked down upon on this site, I should mention it's a guilty pleasure (nah).


----------



## Loge

My favourite GOT cover


----------



## Canaeus

This is one I did for harpsichord three years ago :-D


----------

